# Rhinoflex?



## Shanesplumbing (Mar 14, 2012)

Was wondering if any of you have worked with Rovanco "Dual Line Rhinoflex"

I am putting a bid together. Engineers spec ed out this product specifically. It's for HW & CW for an outdoor kitchen. Will be going inside a Polyethylene Jacket.

What's it like to work with?

Any special tools required?

Thank you so much for any info you can provide.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Shanesplumbing said:


> Was wondering if any of you have worked with Rovanco "Dual Line Rhinoflex"
> 
> I am putting a bid together. Engineers spec ed out this product specifically. It's for HW & CW for an outdoor kitchen. Will be going inside a Polyethylene Jacket.
> 
> ...


http://www.rovanco.com/flexible-pipe.html looks easy enough ,its pex inside of an insulated protective sleeve.


----------



## Shanesplumbing (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank You sir. 

I posted here before I used the old search feature on the interwebs.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

That looks like it would be handy here.


----------

